# Please help!! Dog won't poop outside...



## akkipup (Sep 17, 2008)

I have an 8 month old american eskimo puppy girl...She is on a strict diet and I take her outside about 15 minutes after she eats...She will peepee outside and never in the house...However she NEVER has pooped outside...So...after she eats I take her out..we will walk around usually about an hour...she'll pee like 6 times while were outisde...she NEVER poops...the second we get in back in the house she poops when i'm not looking...EVERY single time...and if I catch her pooping I"ll snatch her up and run outside...stay out for about an hour...and she still holds it until we get back in the house...I don't know what to do!!! i'm desperate....i'm sick of cleaning up puppy poopie....anything, please help!!


----------



## Chels_girl (Aug 2, 2008)

When you come back in crate her, or put her in an X pen for a while, something small enough she won't poop in, she'll have to go eventually and should cry to go out. If she does poop outside make a big deal of it, lots of treats and hugs and praise. If you catch her going inside don't get angry, just say something in a real disappointed tone and take her outside, crate her when you get back in if she doesn't poop. My puppy learned pretty quick she didn't get to run around the house until she pooped outside, and if she went inside she got locked up for a while.


----------



## PeppersPop (Apr 13, 2008)

Sounds really unpleasant... I think using the crate is the way to go. Take her out like normal, if she doesn't poop, put her in the crate.... take her back out in 15 or 20 minutes, walk once around the yard, then back into the crate. She'll either poop outside or in the crate. Hopefully outside, but at least if it's the crate it'll be easier to clean up (line it with newspaper or wee-wee pads).

One thing that sticks out from your post is that she only poops when she is out of sight from you... until she poops, don't let her out of your sight and hopefully get her out when she starts doing the poo-poo shuffle (sniffing the ground). 




akkipup said:


> I have an 8 month old american eskimo puppy girl...She is on a strict diet and I take her outside about 15 minutes after she eats...She will peepee outside and never in the house...However she NEVER has pooped outside...So...after she eats I take her out..we will walk around usually about an hour...she'll pee like 6 times while were outisde...she NEVER poops...the second we get in back in the house she poops when i'm not looking...EVERY single time...and if I catch her pooping I"ll snatch her up and run outside...stay out for about an hour...and she still holds it until we get back in the house...I don't know what to do!!! i'm desperate....i'm sick of cleaning up puppy poopie....anything, please help!!


----------



## Chels_girl (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm sorry, I explained badly. It's just if I know it's about time for my puppy to poop and we go out like normal, but she won't go, I keep her in my sights, on a leash hooked to my belt loop, in her crate or whatnot until she cries to go out.


----------



## akkipup (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks so much! After our hour long walk tomorrow morning after she eats...I am just going to have to put her straight into her crate for a bit...wait a bit...then straight back outside for a few minutes...then back in the crate...maybe she'll figure it out...oh and yes if she DOES poop outside...after the many treats and love and pats she gets...i may just frame that poop because of such an awesome achievement...(only kidding)...oh and I think "poo poo shuffel" may be my new phrase for the week!! love it!!


----------

